# Bendy body Raven



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I was basically given this Raven hollowbody and I cleaned it up then figured out why the strings were so high. I had though at first it need a bit of torque on the truss Rod but turns out the body has warped at the neck pocket.

















it’s not worth having a luthier fix it. But I am willing to try myself. Thinking about different ways to make this work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, @laristotle did something very similar to this in the past.

Following with interest. 

Good Luck with it!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very interested. That looks exactly like my first guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> the body has warped at the neck pocket











As greco mentions, I had the same a decade ago.
Follow the link below. It may or may not help in your circumstance.


greco said:


> IIRC, @laristotle did something very similar to this in the past.











Build Thread - El Degas ES restoration


I've restored two guit's so far, but never documented (always dive into the project without taking pics). I figured I'll show this one. I've dealt with neck bow, but body bow!? (neck pocket). Early 70's with a varitone switch. Step 1; secure the body. I had to brace it on the sides...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Neck shim?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Neck shim?


I already have nearly 1/8" shimming in there and stings are still a bit too high as well as the pickups are pretty far from the strings.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 356599
> 
> As greco mentions, I had the same a decade ago.
> Follow the link below. It may or may not help in your circumstance.
> ...


Thanks for the link to the thread - read it with interest. Your pics look very 'familiar once I figured out the real bend. It will be an adventure doing this guitar 🙀


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GuitarPix said:


> Thanks for the link to the thread - read it with interest. Your pics look very 'familiar once I figured out the real bend. It will be an adventure doing this guitar 🙀


Is that bridge floating or fixed?

You could take some material off the wood of it's floating.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Is that bridge floating or fixed?
> 
> You could take some material off the wood of it's floating.


It is floating but I'm going to try straightening the body where the neck pocket is first. Once I've got it straightened and stabilized then I can look at shims and modifying the bridge if needed.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

This evening I took off the neck and screwed the body to a 2x4, set a plastic canteen full of hot water on the neck pocket area of the body, put some weight on the other end of the body (assorted books and covered it with a towel to keep in the heat. We’ll see if there’s progress by morning.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I did a grade 10 Art project in the 80's with a Raven. Splashed pink and yellow paint on it and called it a day. Seriously terrible guitars that should not have entered the market IMO.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I did a grade 10 Art project in the 80's with a Raven. Splashed pink and yellow paint on it and called it a day. Seriously terrible guitars that should not have entered the market IMO.


Most likely - and yet this one is ever so slightly better than my first electric and acoustic guitars. As terrifying as that might be. I’d also rather experiment/learn with one of these than a Gibson. 🥴


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 356599
> 
> As greco mentions, I had the same a decade ago.
> Follow the link below. It may or may not help in your circumstance.
> ...


Quick question - how did you attach the wood insert to the sound post?

I have managed to straighten the pocket now so just have to get a channel carved in and some hardwood to make a brace.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

BTW I did think of getting a short truss Rod so I could make the neck pocket adjustable 🤓


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> Quick question - how did you attach the wood insert to the sound post?


Drill/screw into the soundpost. Drilled and inserted dowels from the side of the neck pocket into the brace.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Drill/screw into the soundpost. Drilled and inserted dowels from the side of the neck pocket into the brace.
> View attachment 357532


Ahh - I see, a pocket hole into the soundpost. Nice. Thanks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

And glue too.


----------

